# another hard to start brute HELP?



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

i have a 06 bf 650i

it is very hard to start in cold weather. and even takes time to start over the summer but after i get it going runs perfect.
i changed the plugs and still the same.
i keep the battery on tender, and even when i use the pull start it still takes forever to get it going.

do you think the valves are too tight? should i just do the valve adjustment and see if that fixes the problem?
or could it be something else?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

All of the carbed brutes that I know of are very cold natured, if it is jetted right it will help but they are just like that. It will not hurt to adjust the valves if they have not been done. Some more info on the bike might be helpful to us.


----------



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

has snokels n thats it


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Starting fluid give it a couple shots before you start cranking it. It sure helps mine and alot easier on the starter. Did you get that speedo fixed?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Starting fluid give it a couple shots before you start cranking it. It sure helps mine and alot easier on the starter. Did you get that speedo fixed?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


 
tried the starter fluid thing and does not work for me.
plus ive heard bad things about using it too much. it will eventually burn out the motor.

speedo still not fixed. i got someone to cut the plug off a old harness and send it to me for $10 so it will be here on monday and ill wire it up and plug it into the speed sensor and should solve the problem. i was gonna rig it up so that way i can plug the wires into it then silicone it to the sensor but then i figured i would have to keep it that way and that could be a problem down the road. so ill put it back to normal once i get the plug in.
again thanks for all your help.
this is why i love these boards. so many ppl that are willing to help out anytime someone needs it.
thanks


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt to try. Tight valves are the culprit of alot of hard starting issues. My 06 got that way after about 1000 miles, adjuted the valves and it fired right up.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*hard start*

Just like the guys said on the other site, ADIUST YOUR VALVES !!!!If you never checked them,you should do it.Go to Harbor freight or local auto parts store,and buy two feeler guage sets,separate the feeler gauges you actually need from the set. Pull the left side fender and the battery box, for access to the valve covers front and back - I believe an 8mm wrench gets you in.You'll have to check the timing to do this.Once you learn how,next time it will be easy.A manual will walk you through how to.If you don't have the tools,go get some and a service manual to aid in repairs on these bikes.Helped me 100 percent.Not trying to be mean,if you own a brute,repairs can become real expensive hiring others to do repairs.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

any time the brutes are hard to start check the valve clearances #1 reason for hard starts


----------



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

ok got quad back from dealer. they did valve adjustment ($150)
now the quad fires right up. dont even need the choke when its cold or anything. the best money i spent on it so far.
thanks for all your help.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Glad you got it running good. 150 is steep for that, I think my dealer charges about 75 to do it. It's not that hard to do, look in the how-to's and next time do it yourself and save some cash for other mods !!:bigok:


----------



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

J2! said:


> Glad you got it running good. 150 is steep for that, I think my dealer charges about 75 to do it. It's not that hard to do, look in the how-to's and next time do it yourself and save some cash for other mods !!:bigok:


yeah i have the manual and checked out all the how to's. just did not have time to do it. i use the quad to plow driveway and just wanted to make sure it got done right and fast before the next storm comes.
next time ill do it myself.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

my brute started running on one cylinder yesterday and ive found out its my front cylinder thats not hitting and ive checked and its gettin spark and i put a new spark plug in it but still missing and i looked down in my throttlebody while it was running and gave it just a lil gas and its spitting back alot and everytime it spits bike you can see fire behind the butterfly? could my intake valve be too tight causing this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blownbrute13 said:


> my brute started running on one cylinder yesterday and ive found out its my front cylinder thats not hitting and ive checked and its gettin spark and i put a new spark plug in it but still missing and i looked down in my throttlebody while it was running and gave it just a lil gas and its spitting back alot and everytime it spits bike you can see fire behind the butterfly? could my intake valve be too tight causing this?


Sure won't hurt to check..


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

i looked and it seems like itd be a pain to check the valves on this thing without removing alotta plastic is there anything else i could check? also what if i may have gotten water in the gas? cause my checkvalve was gone off my gas tank and i had water up to about that level lol


----------

